# 1920's Pierce RMS37 any ideas of value? Bud Poe Pictures



## Vintage Velo (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 20's Pierce bicycle that is a older restoration. Nickel plating is absolutely gorgeous!! Should I part out for the most value? It is for sale but I don't know what to ask? US rubber semi pneumatics that are like NOS. New departure hourglass rear hub. Very beatiful near museum quality bike. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 9, 2011)

*More pictures*


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 9, 2011)

*more pictures*


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2011)

If you HAVE to part it out, I would be interested in the tires, seat and horn.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Headbadge picture*

[AT
TACH=COThis is a nice bicycleNFIG]23381[/ATTACH]
Nice Pierce bicycle


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd like to put dibs on the seat stem, handlebar stem and bike pump.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 9, 2011)

Uh..is that my name in the middle of the title to this thread? 

I'll PM you on my opinion on the $ figure but I'll post this; If you break anything down into the most parts possible and then sell each of those parts for the highest amount the market will bear, you will probably realize more profit than selling the whole of the whole. The percentage of difference is relative to the demand for the individual parts. A high end Balloon with accessories will have something for everyone and people will pay through the nose for the one part they still need to complete their project. 

In the case of this Pierce I don't think there are nearly as many parts to move on to other projects. The core of the bike, the frame, fork, fenders and sundries like the headset, crank and truss rods are obviously of a part and while they might be individually useful to different people to complete a bike, each piece removed will lessen the appeal of the remaining pieces so I think it would probably be a wash overall. On the parts that are generic like the tires, wheels, the bars and stem, the horn and the saddle, you might realize more by letting them go to a variety of buyers at the going rate and by doing so be able to lower the price of the core bits that really belong together making them more affordable as a package deal to someone that loves the bike.

Beyond dollars there is a lot of sentiment in the hobby about parting original bikes. Since we all buy parts for our projects it is obvious that we can condone the entropic process on some level. In many cases there is an emotional knee jerk reaction to seeing a prime bike broken up that we are all inured to when a plain-Jane girl's bike goes on the chopping block. As I see it, the bikes themselves don’t care, they aren’t as entrenched in a caste mentality as we are.

Another point to make is that Museum quality is ultimately a meaningless term. Even in the actual curatorial world there is debate around the merits of restoration vs. displaying objects as found. While it is relatively easy to judge the look of a restored piece, once the original has been refinished and perhaps amended it is hard for even experts to be certain of the accuracy of the work without documentation that clearly shows the as found condition. This bike is very attractive as it sits and looks generally correct but obviously the tires are modern and I imagine the seat on the bike is at least a decade newer than the bike.

So, this is one of those situations where you may not have to cross the line into full blown dismemberment to get the best return, offer the bike for what you feel is fair and if it doesn’t move that way try selling the wheels, seat, horn and bars individually and offer the rest up for sale for a lower price than you could let the whole go for. Everyone wins.

Best,

RMS37, a Skidking Wannabe.


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 10, 2011)

You mess with the bike gods when you part out an
original bike.
Lots of bad karma.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 10, 2011)

I hear you charnleybob, I hope somebody steps up and pays a fair price as a whole. Otherwise I hope the gods will forgive me for the many, many, many hours I have spent brining back some other oldies from the dead. I LOVE old bikes. I would be interested in interesting trades for balloon bikes. Roadmaster, Hawthorne etc. Thanks, Mike


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 10, 2011)

why would you part it out? that bike is well worth over a $1000.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 10, 2011)

It is a cool bike. I think somebody went to a lot of effort to get it into this shape. I wonder if the same people who say NOT to part it out would be the first in line to pick it's bones clean? Just sayin'.......


----------



## pelletman (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't part it!


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 21, 2011)

*Pierce sold Thanks Darren!!*

One heck of a cool bicycle sold to so cal!


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 22, 2011)

Really nice bike and in really good condition. Don't part it out!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 22, 2011)

If parted - the tribe has spoken. Voted off the island!

For the love of all thats good, dont do it!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 22, 2011)

That bike is too nice to part out. To the person looking for the handle bars. I have a set. They are unplated and I would take $125.00 Drop me a note at schnorsk@alfredstate.edu. Stephen


----------

